# Copy/Paste Sources/Scenes between Scene Collections (feature)



## moaxoam (Dec 6, 2020)

Example:

Scene Collection 1:
Copy <Scene/Source>
> Scene Collection > Scene Collection 2

Scene Collection 2:
Paste <Scene/Source> (duplicate)

-
Allows transferring of single Scenes/Sources from a private/larger Scene Collection to a new Scene Collection which in turn could be Exported to a .json file and shared.


----------



## jmbrasil (Jan 13, 2021)

I am also looking for a way to do it. Do you have a tip about how to proceed with that?


----------



## returnedinformation (Apr 23, 2021)

This has become possible with the release of this plugin:





						Source Copy
					

Copy and paste scenes, sources and filters on clipboard




					obsproject.com


----------

